# ارجو المساعده في كرت driver for stepper motors



## sakr56 (29 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كنت قد حصلت على كرت ال driver for stepper motors من احدى المواقع وهو مصمم بواسطه l297 و l298 DUAL FULL-BRIDGE DRIVER

ولكني استخدم مواتير 3A 

فما هو الحد الاقصى للتيار الخارج من ال l298 ؟

وهل يمكن ان استبدل ال l298 باحد من :

LMD18245 - 3A, 55V DMOS

Full-Bridge-Driver-L6205n 

ارجو سرعة الرد
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng_islam_h (28 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الحد الاقصى للتيار هوا 4 امبير للوحده l298


----------



## محمد ممدوح العبقرى (6 فبراير 2012)

والله لو حضرتك امكانياتك تسمح ممكن تشترى درايفر جاهز من شركة رام بيعمل 275 جنية وبيعطى تيار 3.5 امبير انا لسه شاريه منه قريب لكن مش بحبذ فكرة الدرايفر الصغير دة


----------



## النجار2 (7 فبراير 2012)

كلام اخوك eng_islam_h صحيح والافضل فى رأيى هو l297 سواء استخدمه مع l298 او مع بوابات ويحتمل حوالى 4 امبير فعلا وعن تجارب ويمكن زيادة الامبير اذا اردت ذلك
انا من النوع اللى بيفضل صنع الشئ بيده للتعليم اكثر اذا كان صعب عليك هذا الشئ يمكنك شراؤه جاهز 
مع العلم ان تصنيع 3 دريفرات اقل فى التكلفة من شراء واحد جاهز
عن نفسى انا اشتريت قبل ما اعرف تركيب الدريفر لكن اذا بنيت مكنة جديدة سوف اطبع دائرة الدريفر بنفسى ان شاء الرحمن

نصيحة جرب حتى تصنع دريفر واحد فسوف تسفيد علميا كثيرا
اما ان كنت لا ترغب فتوكل على الله واشترى الدرفر الجاهز فهو ممتاز فعلا


----------



## ahmed es (8 فبراير 2012)

اذا كنت غير متخصص فى الإلكترونيات ولا تنوى تعلمها لا أنصحك بتصنيع الدرايفر بنفسك اذا أردت شئ إحترافى

بالنسبة ل l298 فهو يتحمل حتى 2 أمبير لل bridge الواحدة وهو يحتوى على 2 لكن ما أوصت به الداتا شيت انك اذا استخدمت 2 على التوازى التيار على ما اتذكر كان يصل الى 3.6 أمبير مستمر الوصول الى 4 ربما يحرق الشيب

اما استبدال البريدج على نفس ال PCB فانا لا اعتقد ان هذا ممكنا لانه غالبا ستجد ان ال pin out مختلفة بين نوعى ال IC وبعض مما ذكرت يحتوى على bridge واحدة لكل شيب

لذلك ستضر لتصميم PCB جديدة
وفى هذه الحالة انصحك ان تترك القديم كما كان واشترى مكونات جديدة للدرايفر الجديد

اما اذا كان تصنيعك للماكينة ليس بغرض التعلم فإشترى الجديد لأنك فى هذه الحالة تضمن الإستمرارية والإعتمادية على النظام


----------



## محمد ممدوح العبقرى (23 مارس 2012)

والله فكرة ممتازة انك تجرب بإيدك انا هعمل كدة


----------



## hamzav8 (1 مايو 2012)

وهل من الممكن صناعة كارت درايفر مع micropas مثلا 1/32 أو أكثر ؟؟؟؟ أفيدونا بارك الله فيكم ..
مع العلم أني نجحت في صناعة كارت ب L6203 n ولكنها تدعم فقط نصف خطوة يعني 400 خطوة في الدورة الواحدة.. وهذا غير كافي لتصنيع القطع بالدقة اللازمة... شكرا لكم


----------

